
Moments of Weirdness with Ralph Northam - qrbLPHiKpiux
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/02/02/ralph-northam-yearbook-1144281
======
qrbLPHiKpiux
Fascinating that social media, in any form [1], will follow you forever and
pop up at inconvenient times.

\----------------

[1] His analog yearbooks.

